# Higher Priced v. Lower Priced Puppies



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The prices are a bit off (I'd double them), but here is a great article about why it is a better investment to buy that more expensive puppy.

http://www.heroswaggintrain.com/miscellane...uppy_prices.htm


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

That was interesting and so true in many ways.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Nov 17 2005, 04:44 PM
> *The prices are a bit off (I'd double them), but here is a great article about why it is a better investment to buy that more expensive puppy.
> 
> http://www.heroswaggintrain.com/miscellane...uppy_prices.htm
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120707*


[/QUOTE]
Well I did invest in some very high dollar Maltese from PA and was the worst night mare of my life. I do agree is has allot of trueth to it but I also know my first female maltese I bought for 450.00 was far more better quality and I got AKC papers on her. I thought I would stick my neck out and buy four high dollar from a I thought was a honest breeder with good pedigrees and was the worst night mare of my life.(I know now the dogs I was promised I never got) The quality of those four up against my 450 dollar little girl there was no comparison health personalities and standards my little cheap girl was far more better.I have you know I drove one way over 20 hours one way and this was what these people did to me. But I have learned so much more now then I did then . I stuck my neck out one more time after I convinced myself surely all breeders can't be as dishonest and a theif as she was . I finally got my Pretty Boy from a breeder I will admire and trust and she built my trust back up afterwhat I had been through. I do have to say in some cases price isn't always the issue. I feel more if a breeder is honest and stands on there word and is there to help with there pups they placed in your arms means more then anything. I am to honest for my own good at times . I can't imagine how anybody could lay there heads down at night and sleep selling a poor dog that can't talk to tell there new owner how they was treated and all there owner was looking at was that almight buck then you was long gone and history in there eyes.
Sorry this was so long but boy was I burned by a breeder in PA that left me very bitter and upset. Guess person lives and learns. I sure did!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Just remember, A fancy web site and a few ribbons does not a reputable breeder make!! I sometimes think that in the world of high tech internet sites we get stars in our eyes because of the fancy web sites we look at. A breeder can sing their praises all they want, and show us all the wonderful pictures they want but unless you actually speak to people who have their puppies and other that know and have their off srping you never really know for sure.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Nov 17 2005, 05:44 PM
> *The prices are a bit off (I'd double them), but here is a great article about why it is a better investment to buy that more expensive puppy.
> 
> http://www.heroswaggintrain.com/miscellane...uppy_prices.htm
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120707*


[/QUOTE]

Definately.


----------

